# English Electric Lightning Vertical Take Off Test



## SmanUK (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,
I rember hearing from one of my mate that the RAF did a test on the English Electric Lightning to see if it could take off vertical. All I know is that it was done from a carrier and tryed only once because of how much fuel it used.
Ive tryed looking every were but as of yet nothing. Dose any one here have anything on it or know were I can go to find out about it.
Thanks


----------



## Graeme (Sep 30, 2007)

'Zero-Launch' experiments are the only thing that I could think of. However, I personally have no knowledge of the Lightning participating in such experiments, let alone on an Aircraft carrier.


----------



## SmanUK (Sep 30, 2007)

I know it sounds mad, just rember my dad and some others telling me about it. They put a lightning on the front of a UK carrier were the harrier ski jump is, started it up and went for it. The thrust from the 2 engines was so much that it could lift it's self into the air. But they only did it as a test to see if it could be done. It was on a TV doc I think but I missed it as you do.


----------



## Glider (Sep 30, 2007)

I must be honest, it smells like a wind up to me.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 7, 2010)

SmanUK said:


> ...the RAF did a test on the English Electric Lightning to see if it could take off *vertically*. All I know is that it was done from a carrier





SmanUK said:


> ...They put a Lightning on the front of a UK carrier where the *Harrier ski jump *is...


So
vertically? Or at 20 degrees? 

Smells like a wind-up to me, too; an airframe would need to be designed from the off to take off vertically and I can't see the RAF squandering a fighter or the RN risking serious damage to a capital ship just to prove some pie-in-the-sky theory


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 9, 2010)

Didn't happen. Liikely someone took a greater than 1:1 thrust to weight ratio quote and blew it into the idea that the airplane could lift off like a rocket.


----------



## Colin1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Likely someone took a greater than 1:1 thrust to weight ratio quote


...and unless I'm mistaken
that didn't happen until the F-15


----------

